# Good split Gone Bad



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*Sugestions*

what do you wish to accomplish? if you want increase, feed and provide a frame of brood. i you are trying to prevent a swarm, if the original hive has built no more swarm cells after 3 weeks, do a newspaper combine. good luck, mike


----------



## Benton2569 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Update - not so bad*

I checked today when I had more time (and light). Good news - there was a new queen. She is not laying yet but that's ok - for now. I moved the bees into a 5 frame nuc and added a frame style feeder. So far so good.

My goal is swarm prevention. I will use the new queen and bees to boost another hive.


----------

